

32 GiB of texts from Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society released - geocs
https://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6554331/Papers_from_Philosophical_Transactions_of_the_Royal_Society__fro

======
yannis
I find the statement of Greg Maxwell - who uploaded the text - courageous;
quoting as to why he did not upload them anonymously:

"...that the obviously overzealous prosecutors of Aaron Swartz would probably
accuse him of it and add it to their growing list of ridiculous charges. This
didn't sit well with my conscience, and I generally believe that anything
worth doing is worth attaching your name to.

I'm interested in hearing about any enjoyable discoveries or even useful
applications which come of this archive..."

Any ideas for useful applications and legal implications?

